# Shelter baby breed?



## dianna912 (Jan 1, 2008)

Sammy came from the local shelter. They said she is a boxer/springer spaniel. (We call her a boxspring Hee Hee) We are wondering if she is really this mix. She is still a small little baby, only 10 lbs at 13 weeks. I have read somewhere that you can get an idea of how big they will be by taking their weight at 14 mnths and doubling it. 

We can definitely see the boxer characteristics in her behavior, i.e. what we have affectionately coined wiggle butt, when instead of just wagging her tail, the whole back end goes back and forth. She also boxes and hops around like my parent's boxer. We haven't seen yet whether she will "climb" the couch, as the boxers do. 

We are really questioning the springer spaniel. The speckled chest definitely leans towards that, but she has extremely short hair. Everyone that sees her asks if she has lab in her. 

Any opinions on breed and maybe how big she will get?


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I am sorry, my eyes are going so I cannot see those pictures that well. What I can see is very cute little puppy. She seems to have a very skinny whip like tail. I can see the Boxer too. Possible Spaniel, her coat is gorgeous. Very shiny and quite short. Overall a very pretty dog.


----------



## dianna912 (Jan 1, 2008)

I changed it to the larger pics. Sorry. I had just put in thumbnails.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Well, I can definitely see the Boxer. I'm guessing they said Springer based on her coat colors? I don't personally see any of the breed's features beyond that - but it's possible.


----------



## mkh3482 (Dec 30, 2007)

She's gorgeous!!!! Definitely part Boxer - you can see it in her face for sure! I had a Boxer for a few years and Nina would do what I called the Kidney Bean when she got excited - she'd curve her whole body and wiggle her little tail. Cutest thing ever  Best of luck with her!


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

dianna912 said:


> Sammy came from the local shelter. They said she is a boxer/springer spaniel. (We call her a boxspring Hee Hee) We are wondering if she is really this mix. She is still a small little baby, only 10 lbs at 13 weeks. I have read somewhere that you can get an idea of how big they will be by taking their weight at 14 mnths and doubling it.
> 
> We can definitely see the boxer characteristics in her behavior, i.e. what we have affectionately coined wiggle butt, when instead of just wagging her tail, the whole back end goes back and forth. She also boxes and hops around like my parent's boxer. We haven't seen yet whether she will "climb" the couch, as the boxers do.


I think that 14months thing is another fable. Most of my dogs are about done growing at that age. They might put on a little bit more weight (fill out) and such but they are close to their adult weight. One male I know for sure was about 40lbs at that age and topped out at around 46lbs. Another one that I recently heard was about the weight at around 4 months old adding 20-35lbs will be the adult weight but that didn't add up for mine. One of my dogs would be too large (about 41-56lbs) should be about 36lbs I'm guessing. Another would be too small (55-70lbs) should be around 100lbs or so. 

I'm not sure about the spaniel part. Many breeds have ticking and specs including some Boxers. Maybe a hound/cur breed by those ears. Maybe even not a breed with bigger ears either. One of my Boxers had huge ears as a pup and great into them. 

My Pits all wag their whole rear ends instead of just the tail. Some I swear are going to hit themselves in the head. My Cane Corso also does this, she is one of the most flexible dogs I've seen for her size. She wags her butt just like that but also can practically lay on her head and smash herself with her butt, all folded up like a lawn chair. Both breeds also do the hop in my experience. It is that cute pouncing thing? I've found many of the bull/molosser breeds to be a lot alike. Why I love em. 

That 2nd pic looks kind of like a Boxer in the face. She is so small for now. It will probably be easier when she is bigger.


----------



## dianna912 (Jan 1, 2008)

Spicy1_VV said:


> I think that 14months thing is another fable. Most of my dogs are about done growing at that age. They might put on a little bit more weight (fill out) and such but they are close to their adult weight. One male I know for sure was about 40lbs at that age and topped out at around 46lbs. Another one that I recently heard was about the weight at around 4 months old adding 20-35lbs will be the adult weight but that didn't add up for mine. One of my dogs would be too large (about 41-56lbs) should be about 36lbs I'm guessing. Another would be too small (55-70lbs) should be around 100lbs or so.
> 
> I'm not sure about the spaniel part. Many breeds have ticking and specs including some Boxers. Maybe a hound/cur breed by those ears. Maybe even not a breed with bigger ears either. One of my Boxers had huge ears as a pup and great into them.
> 
> That 2nd pic looks kind of like a Boxer in the face. She is so small for now. It will probably be easier when she is bigger.


I totally messed that up. I meant 14 weeks, not months. I was really confused reading your post until I figured out my mistake. I was thinking "wow, pits are full grown at 14 weeks, sheesh that's fast"


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

dianna912 said:


> I totally messed that up. I meant 14 weeks, not months. I was really confused reading your post until I figured out my mistake. I was thinking "wow, pits are full grown at 14 weeks, sheesh that's fast"


oh yeah that would be crazy full grown that young.  

doubling from 14 weeks I'm not sure not sure about that one either. I just checked my calender. My Cane Corso was 25lbs at 14wks which would mean her being 50lbs (she is now 40lbs at 5 months) but she should be 100lbs maybe a bit more as an adult. My Pit was 13lbs at 14wks which would put her at 26lbs full but she is already coincidentally 26lbs (5.5months old) as of yesterday and I'm guessing around 36-38lbs full grown. I can't believe how much she's grown in the last week and a half. 

I'm curious to see how big her half sister gets because she is 10 days older but only weights 16lbs as of yesterday (and that was after she ate a bunch), she just had a bit of a spurt and probably some of that food weight because she was 14.5lbs last time I weighted her. Wish there was some way to figure it out. 

I think that these things don't work because different breeds have different growth rates. It might work for some breeds. There was one someone told me once which was actually pretty close and now I can't remember it. I was surprised at how close it was for many medium sized dogs/breeds, but just don't remember the formula. I think it was multiplying something by 3 to get the adult weight. Anyway one else have a clue


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

Ok- my best friend got a puppy like 2 years ago and this was him when she got him. Dont mind the floor, I was still living at home and I had just pulled up my bedroom carpet.









I saw your puppy and immediately thought they looked alike. Rossi now looks like this:










Our guess for him was lab/border collie. They may not look idential but they are close. And by the way yes he really has one ear up and one ear down- its been like that his whole life. We just tell people he's constantly making a left turn. haha


----------



## dianna912 (Jan 1, 2008)

More Pictures.... More ideas on breed???


----------



## CrazyDog (Oct 16, 2007)

It looks a little boxerish to me too but also looks like it may have some type of hound dog or pointer in it....and maybe a touch of lab. Heheh  What a cutie!


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

I agree that there is probably some boxer. I'd really doubt the springer part though...her coat is *so* short and un-springerlike. I've seen the speckled chest on lots of breeds...even greyhounds. It's really hard to judge breed on such a young dog....


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

Looks like a beagle mix to me, maybe beagle boxer?


----------



## LoveLost (Jul 15, 2007)

I say boxer with some kind of hound. Boxer/hound mix. 

He's a very cute puppy!


----------



## dianna912 (Jan 1, 2008)

What breeds have that heavy ticking? I know spaniels and beagles. I think with the spaniels she would have the curly ears. None of her littermates had them, either. I've looked at boxer/beagle mixes and none looked like her. I'm fairly certain of the boxer because she is built just like one. I just can't figure out the second breed. Which hounds have ticking like that?


----------



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

those are some big floppy ears she has. She is so so cute. I want her.


----------



## crazydays (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Dianna!!
I honestly can't see a springer in your cutie at all. I really see the size of a beagle and I can be convinced of boxer through the head. It will be so fun to see this little one get older!!


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

I have no idea on the breed (sorry!) but definitely see the boxer..... I just wanted to say how darn cute she is!!!

Our trainer said double the 4 month weight to get the adult weight. But like Spicy said, hopefully that is different for different breeds due to different growth rates. Otherwise our mini schnauzer will end up being 34 lb! eek!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

That is one cute puppy...I really don't have any breeds guesses besides what has already been posted: I'd say boxer/hound but I really don't know.

About the doubling the 14 wk weight: I was told that too with our puppy. We got her at 14-16wks, and she weighed 13 lbs., we were told she'd end up 25-30 lbs. At 10-11 months, she weighs a fit and trim 50lbs. She never had oversized paws, loose skins, or any of the cliche "that's sure gonna be a big dog!" characteristics. She just kept growing.

So basically, don't get attached to her being a particular size, just love her for the cutey she is


----------



## Billiie (Jan 16, 2008)

Oh yeah, she has Boxer in her And it does look like Beagle (especially with her ears). She is sooo cute! I love her colours 

Aren't the kidney beans the best? Owen does them all the time, and the woo-woos!! And Boxer burns, you might get those with her girl too!


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Am I the only one who thinks there could be Great Dane in there? I definatly see Boxer too though.


----------



## dianna912 (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks for all of the responses. We are starting to think boxer/pointer. We looked at pointer pups, and she is spot on. 
Check this one out! Notice the arm on the arm of the couch: 


Actually, I take back what we said earlier. We have officially decided she is neither boxer nor pointer nor beagle. She is Feline. It's apparent in this photo:


----------



## dianna912 (Jan 1, 2008)

Don't know if this additional bit of info helps id her, but she does have webbed toes. We just realized this.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

A client of ours has a boxer-springer mix she got from a "breeder," and she looked a lot like that as a puppy. 

Just please, please, please don't refer to the dog as a "boxspring." Please?


----------



## dianna912 (Jan 1, 2008)

Lorina said:


> A client of ours has a boxer-springer mix she got from a "breeder," and she looked a lot like that as a puppy.
> 
> Just please, please, please don't refer to the dog as a "boxspring." Please?


Really? I'm wondering now if she might be boxer/field spaniel. Neither Boxers nor Springers have webbed feet, so... I dunno. That's cool to know that your client's pup looks like ours. Every springer mix I've seen has gotten at least a little bit of longer hair on the ears, so that's why I was convinced that wasn't what she is. I dunno though...

Come on, now, Boxspring has to be the best mixed breed nickname yet. : )


----------



## ralphieboy (May 30, 2008)

Sammy looks very much like our "Buddy Lee"! He was named Elvis when we got him at the humane society. We just could not call him elvis and nobody warmed up to that name as well, so we searched for a name almost for two weeks. I kept calling him Buddy... so it stuck.
Upon digging into the humane society... our Buddy was akc boxer and akc springer spaniel! the only reason the original owners gave him up was... we would escape the yard or pen all the time. they had started training him and we got him house trained at 9 months.
What was so sad... he was in the humane society for 3 months waiting! the minute i went in... he stood out. The humane society put out a bulletin for volunteers to take dogs for a week due to our rising river (Kentucky River) and a possible flooding situation. I went down to take a dog and volunteered to take any dog that was hardest to place... she pointed to Elvis!
I took him home and he trotted right into our hearts.
He has not tried to escape from us in any way... in fact he may have some seperation anxiety. He stays on a leash very well... listens well... but if he sees a running squirrel... all bets off! off he goes yanking our arms out! LOL
He loves other dogs... cats... kids... and just likes to be around others...
at 52 pounds he is a very large lap dog!
Your Sammy looks very much like our Buddy Lee!
Ralph


----------



## jpnovo (Feb 3, 2009)

This is so funny, 
I have been searching the internet trying to find a pic, I have a Male English Springer Spaniel that mated with my Female Boxer and I was curious what they might look like. They were just born and are now just over a week old so I can't compare them too much at the moment. I will post pics when I get a chance so we can all decide since I actually know for a fact that those two breeds were the parents 

Jason


----------



## Kboukes (Feb 1, 2009)

agree with a previous post, boxer/hound cross of some description. She sure is cute!!!


----------



## Phoebe (Mar 12, 2009)

He is definitely a boxspring! We had a female boxer who bred with a black springer spaniel and we kept one of the 'boxsprings'. She looks EXACTLY like your dog! The pic I am attaching is her with another springer(her old best friend, not her dad)


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm never right when it comes to things like this but I actually think I see boxer/German shorthaired pointer mix. Minus the pointer markings but she definitely has the pointer puppy face and ears! how cute


----------



## PattyU (Jan 16, 2009)

dianna912 said:


> Don't know if this additional bit of info helps id her, but she does have webbed toes. We just realized this.


Labs have webbed toes. Here's a link that lists other breeds that have webbing between their toes. http://www.dogguide.net/blog/2007/03/answer-dogs-with-webbed-feet/


----------



## fuzz16 (Mar 13, 2009)

was gonna say weimeraner...or vizsla...body looks it. skinnier than spaniels


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

My guess would be Boxer/Lab. They're both common breeds, and she looks like a mix of the 2. Even though her white areas are spotted; that can happen with Lab mixes.


----------

